# Horse rescue needs help!!



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Send them a bill. These horses belong to those banks, therefore they have to maintain their upkeep. Even with foreclosure there has to be an accounting of property at the time of foreclosure. I do believe the courts demand that.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

.... and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rmmom (Jul 10, 2012)

*unfortunately*

the banks pulled a fast one and had Grace take the horses under the impression the banks had taken them as assets. However, the owner had filed for bankrupcy 2 days _before_ they took the horses ( and Grace was told he filed _after _they took them) and the horses remain his assets legally. There were many horse carcasses as well as dead dogs on the property and he is awaiting trial, so they can't be returned. Grace's mistake was trusting an atty that works for the bank. They are suing, but need the help now. I just wanted to post everywhere I could to get the word out. Thanks for reading!


----------

